

Philographics - rblion
http://thecuriousbrain.com/?p=24083

======
irrumator
Great tumblr fodder guaranteed to be healthily reblogged for the next few
months. Don't see how it's (and most other infographics) pertinent to HN
though.

------
antimora
I wish the fonts for descriptions were more readable.

------
zdw
Interesting that Theism is mentioned in it's antonym, but not given a graphic
(although I'd be at a loss to come up with one).

------
BasDirks
Guy has an amazing eye for colors.

